# Rank/Rate your favorite band's discography



## Retsu (Mar 4, 2009)

Whoo. Since I can't really decide which band is my favorite between Flowing Tears and Tristania, I'll do both.

Serpentine > Thy Kingdom Gone > Jade > Joy Parade > Razorbliss > Invanity - Live in Berlin > Swallow > Swansongs

Swansongs: 3/10
Joy Parade: 8/10
Swallow: meh... it's an EP, I won't rate
Jade: 9/10
Serpentine: 10/10
Razorbliss: 8/10
Invanity - Live in Berlin: 8/10
Thy Kingdom Gone: 9/10

World of Glass > Illumination > Beyond the Veil = Widow's Weeds = Ashes > Sanguine Sky > Tristania > Widow's Tour

Tristania: 3/10
Widow's Weeds: 8/10
Widow's Tour: 1/10
Beyond the Veil: 8/10
World of Glass: 10/10
Ashes: 8/10
Illumination: 9/10
Sanguine Sky: single, won't rate


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 4, 2009)

Nin:
The fragile > The downward spiral > Pretty hate machine > Year zero > The slip > With teeth


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 5, 2009)

the only one of my favorite bands, whose complete discography (studio output, anyway) i own and whose complete discography involves more than one album, that i can use is daft punk, so..

homework: 7 or 8/10
discovery: 9.5/10, if not 10/10
human after all: 6 or 7/10

discovery > homework > human after all.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 5, 2009)

in rainbows
kid a 
ok computer
hail to the theif
amnesiac
the bends
pablo honey

(all personal opinion, many will disagree)


----------



## Abwayax (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes (they have like 19 studio albums, so I'm only doing the ones I listen to often)

Tales from Topographic Oceans > Relayer = Close to the Edge = Drama > The Yes Album = Fragile

Tales 9/10 (I'm rather picky, I can't name a single album/band/song I'd give a 10)
Relayer, Close to the Edge, Drama 8.85/10
The Yes Album, Fragile 8.75/10


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm vaguely aware that "favourite" is a singular word, but this was far too much fun.

*The Flaming Lips:*
Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots > Clouds Taste Metallic > The Soft Bullitein > At War With the Mystics > Transmissions from the Satellite Heart > In a Priest Driven Ambulance > Hit to Death in the Future Head

There are a couple of albums I don't have, and I don't own Priest Driven Ambulance (best album title _ever_, though), but I've heard all the songs from there. 

*Barenaked Ladies:*
Stunt > Gordon > Are Me > Maybe You Should Drive > Barenaked for the Holidays > Maroon > Everything to Everyone > Are Men > Born on a Pirate Ship

I still haven't heard anything from Snack Time except 789, which is one of the greatest songs ever written. 

*R.E.M.:*
New Adventures in Hi-Fi > Out of Time > Reveal > Up > Document > Around the Sun > Monster

Whoo!


----------



## see ya (Mar 5, 2009)

(WOAHMAHGAWD ANOTHER TALES FROM TOPOGRAPHIC OCEANS FAN)

Anyway, I'm doing Yes too because they're the ones I'm most familiar with. I didn't include the albums I don't know much about. 

*Yes:* 6/10 (At this time they were mostly a Beatles ripoff, but songs like Survival and Beyond and Before were foreshadowing of what they were about to become)
*The Yes Album:* 8.5/10 (This is where their style really took off)
*Fragile:* 8/10 
*Close to the Edge:* 10/10 (It's like their three best songs together!)
*Tales from Topographic Oceans:* 9/10 (Lots of people hate this one because it's insanely long, but I adore it.)
*Going for the One:* 8.5/10 (Everything on here's either really energetic or really sad. Turn of the Century in particular is incredible)
*Tormato:* 5/10 (This one is just...WTF. It's not terrible, but really "Don't Kill the Whale"?!)
*90125:* 7/10 (And here's where they began to turn into Modern Yes. Not bad by any stretch, but don't expect any more "Close to the Edges"
*Big Generator:* 8/10 (A fine album, but doesn't really stand out)
*Union:* 9/10 (Probably the best example of how Modern Yes is actually pretty kick-ass)
*The Ladder:* 8.5 (Another fine album. Fun Fact: Did you know that the song "Homeworld" was actually made for the RTS of the same name?)
*Magnification:* 6/10 (Meh, kind of dull. Seems like a "Hey, we needed money" album)


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 5, 2009)

90125 is mediocre from what I've heard of it.  It apparently wasn't supposed to be released as a Yes album.

ok this only includes albums I'm completely familiar with; it omits a hell of a lot of albums only half of whose tracks I've heard.  I'm getting there!

*Rush:*
_2112:_ 7/10 -  I really, really like the title track, and Lessons is pretty good, but the rest not so much.
_A Farewell to Kings:_ 9/10 - First four tracks are wonderful.  I'm not sure why Closer to the Heart gets so much more attention than the rest of this album; it is wonderful, but the other three are more wonderful.  Madrigal is okay.  Cygnus X-1 is okay.  Nothing is bad.
_Moving Pictures:_ 9.5/10 - Take out Witch Hunt and it'd rise to 9.8/10 at least.  I love the rest.  The Camera Eye is best.
_Hold Your Fire:_ 9/10 - I like pretty much everything on this.  Prime Mover is great; nothing else really stands out to me. 
_Presto:_ 8/10 - Not bad; nothing stands out.
_Vapor Trails:_ 9/10 - I'm not factoring the production into this; it's just the music that I'm giving a 9/10.  Freeze in particular is wonderful.  Secret Touch and Out of the Cradle are pretty damn cool.  Also the production isn't so bad that it detracts too much from the sound imo.

*Jethro Tull:*
_Aqualung:_ 8.5/10 - Most of it is great, but I don't really like My God and Locomotive Breath isn't amazing.  Mother Goose is great; Aqualung is great; Hymn 43 is great.
_Thick as a Brick:_ 10/10 - This is my favorite song/album fucking _ever_.  (One song; 43 minutes.)
_War Child:_ 7.5/10 Skating Away on the Thin Ice of the New Day is terrific.  Bungle in the Jungle and The Third Hooray are pretty good.  Only Solitaire is okay.  The rest is kind of boring.
_Songs From the Wood:_ 9/10 - Wonderful all over, The Whistler and Velvet Green especially.

*Yes:*
_Fragile:_ 9/10 - Most of it is great.  Not so fond of The Fish.  I still love hearing We Have Heaven continuing after Heart of the Sunrise.
_Close to the Edge:_ 9.5/10 - Pretty damn cool.  I don't listen to the titular track much because it's long and I like the other two quite a bit more, but I still love all of it.
I've heard a smattering of other Yes that I like through compilation albums, but no other full studio albums.

*Boston:*
_Boston:_ 9.5/10 - Love all of it.  I don't know why More Than a Feeling gets all the attention, though; I like the rest of the album more.  Long Time is my favorite song off this; Peace of Mind is my favorite track.
_Don't Look Back:_ 9/10 - I don't listen to this one as much because my Boston is the 2006 remaster whereas this one is the original one that sounds fuzzy and tapey.  I still like all of it, though.

*Streetlight Manifesto:*
_Everything Goes Numb:_ 9.5/10 - Fucking awesome.  Most energetic thing I love this much.  Everything is great.  Point/Counterpoint and Failing, Flailing are the best.
They only have three albums so being familiar with one is enough okay  :(

EDIT:
*Harvey Danger:*
_Where Have All the Merrymakers Gone?:_ 9/10 - I don't think I've ever actually managed to listen to Radio Silence all the way through (I've heard enough to know I don't like it), but the rest of the album really makes up for it.
_Little by Little...:_ 9/10 - Note that I only am familiar with the tracks they've put up for free download; I've heard nothing from the bonus disc.  Everything on the disc I've heard is wonderful, though.


----------



## see ya (Mar 5, 2009)

Zhorken said:


> 90125 is mediocre from what I've heard of it.  It apparently wasn't supposed to be released as a Yes album.


Eh, sorta. It's definitely one of their weaker albums, but it's not their worst.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 5, 2009)

Dream Theater:

Images and Words (10) > Awake (9) = Scenes from a Memory (9) > Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence (8) > Train of Thought (7) = Falling Into Infinity (7) > Octavarium (6) = Systematic Chaos (6) > A Change of Seasons (5.5, because the covers are stupid) > When Dream And Day Unite (5)

Sonata Arctica:

Reckoning Night (9.5) > Ecliptica (9) > Unia (8) > Winterhearts Guild (7) = Silence (7)

more later I guess


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 5, 2009)

Metallica:

Kill 'em All: 1/10 (no, that isn't a typo)
Ride the Lightning: 8.5/10
Master of Puppets: 10/10
And Justice for All: 9/10
The Black Album: 6/10
Load: 7.5/10
Reload: 3/10
Damage, Inc.: 8/10
St. Anger: 2/10
Death Magnetic: 8.5/10

Iron Maiden:

Iron Maiden: 4/10
Killers: 9/10
The Number of the Beast: 10/10
Piece of Mind: 9.5/10
Powerslave: 7.5/10
Somewhere in Time: 8/10
Seventh Son of a Seventh Son: 5/10
Fear of the Dark: 6/10
Brave New World: 4/10
Dance of Death: 1.5/10


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 5, 2009)

*Sirenia*
At Sixes and Sevens > The 13th Floor = An Elixer for Existence >>> Nine Destinies and a Downfall

At Sixes and Sevens 10/10: This is like the best gothic metal I have ever heard. Most of the songs on this are all in the top 10 songs I like.

The 13th Floor 7/10: This is actually good music, but it's like mainstream metal-ish goth-ish music for part of it, then really good (just simpler) gothic metal remniscent of ASAS at other parts. Lost In Life is an example of a great song that is simple, mainstream, and slightly gothic, whereas the end (specifically) of Beyond Life's Scenery has the voice overlays and composition skill nearly of, say, Meridian. If Veland's voice was mixed throughout rather than separated by verse in most songs it would be a lot better.

An Elixer For Existence 7/10: This is like, simpler and heavier, but still pretty clearly gothic and not mainstream. It's good, but different than ASAS. There's some songs that just aren't that great, but others are pretty powerful, like Lithium and a Lover. 

Nine Destinies and a Downfall 1/10: What the fuck, Morten Veland. You're good at composing, synthesizing, overlaying insturments and growling. None of that is on this. This is terrible shit. You don't know how to make good music that is completely acceptable by the general person, don't try. It's degrading.



Children of Bodom
Follow the Reaper > Hatebreeder > Something Wild > Are You Dead Yet? > Hate Crew Deathroll > Blooddrunk. 

Transition from harsh power metal to 'mainstream' death-metal ish shit. I'll write more later, I'm tired right now.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 5, 2009)

Vyraura said:


> Children of Bodom
> Follow the Reaper > Hatebreeder > Something Wild > Are You Dead Yet? > Hate Crew Deathroll > Blooddrunk.
> 
> Transition from harsh power metal to 'mainstream' death-metal ish shit. I'll write more later, I'm tired right now.


Children of Bodom are still harsh vox over power metal. They have some thrash influences on the new ones though. And their songwriting is stale.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh god I have 15 albums to rank
...or I'll just rate them

*Queen*

Queen - 6
Queen II - 7
Sheer Heart Attack - 6.5
A Night At The Opera - 10
A Day At The Races - 8
News Of The World - 6
Jazz - 8
The Game - 7
Flash Gordon - 3
Hot Space - 5
The Works - 6
A Kind Of Magic - 6.5
The Miracle - 7
Innuendo - 9
Made In Heaven - 7

(all out of ten)


----------



## Retsu (Mar 5, 2009)

Vyraura said:


> Nine Destinies and a Downfall 1/10: What the fuck, Morten Veland. You're good at composing, synthesizing, overlaying insturments and growling. None of that is on this. This is terrible shit. You don't know how to make good music that is completely acceptable by the general person, don't try. It's degrading.


I used to think the same way, but I really listened through the album a couple of times and now I quite like it. It's easily better than AEfE, which has to be one of my least favorite metal albums ever.

At Sixes and Sevens (9/10) > The 13th Floor (8/10) > Nine Destinies and a Downfall (6/10) > An Elixir for Existence (2/10)

Give me Tristania any day.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate rating things. Also it is very hard for me to say "this album is definitely better than this other album", so this is not exactly precise:

Wish You Were Here = Dark Side of the Moon = The Wall > Atom Heart Mother > Meddle > The Piper at the Gates of Dawn > Animals > Ummagumma

The other five I've only heard bits of.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 5, 2009)

Sonata Arctica:
Unia = Reckoning Night = Silence > Winterheart's Guild > Ecliptica
Changes a lot.

Opeth:
Blackwater Park > Ghost Reveries = Deliverance = Still Life > Watershed = Damnation > My Arms, Your Hearse > Orchid = Morningrise

I love them all, though I have to be in the right mood for the bottom two. Also not sure if Watershed and Damnation deserve to be moved up or not.




rock-ground said:


> Dance of Death: 1.5/10


wtf :(
That's a very good album.


----------



## Minish (Mar 5, 2009)

Listing in chronological order as well is a good idea, so I'll do that too. :D Here are my favourite groups/musicians (sorry, I had to do all of them...)

*RURUTIA*

R° -> Water Forest -> Promised Land -> Meme -> Chorion -> Opus -> Hyousa

Note: Opus and Hyousa are both EPs and had mostly alternative versions of songs, so I'll just rate them on the actual songs that were there.

R° = 6/10
Water Forest = 8.5/10
Promised Land = 8.5/10
Meme = 8.5/10
Chorion = 8/10
Opus = 7/10
Hyousa = 6.5/10

*Utada Hikaru*

First Love -> Distance -> Deep River -> ULTRA BLUE -> HEART STATION

First Love = 5/10
Distance = 7/10
Deep River = 7/10
ULTRA BLUE = 8/10
HEART STATION = 6.5/10


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 8, 2009)

*Pet Shop Boys*
Very > Fundamental = Nightlife > Bilingual = Behaviour > Alternative = Release = Please > Actually > Introspective (mainly because of how short it is, really) > Disco 3 > Relentless

I have a really hard time rating or being objective about my favourite bands so that's why there are so many albums I like equally ):
Pretty pumped about the upcoming one. I like the first single from the CD they've released, anyway.

*Benjamin Biolay*
Négatif > Trash Yéyé > Rose Kennedy

I think he only has one other disc (I'd check, but my internet's really slow right now) called À L'Origine but I've only heard one song off that, mainly because I can't find it anywhere.

*Kraftwerk*
Computerwelt > AlbumWrap > Minimum Maximum > Radio Activity > The Man Machine > Toccata Electronica > Trans-Europe Express > Autobahn

This was hard too because I like pretty much all of the albums ):
Oh well. I think my favourite songs are Taschenrechner, Popcorn, Radio Activity and Computer Liebe.
I like the songs better in German really.

I'd like to do Serge Gainsbourg and the Beatles but unfortunately I don't have all of their albums. My stepdad brought me all the Beatles ones today but I haven't had time to listen to everything yet. And about Serge, well, his records are kind of hard to find unless you buy an omnibus of his greatest hits. I'd really like Love on the Beat, L'Homme a Tête de Chou (the man with the cabbage head) and Rock Around the Bunker (all Nazi-centric songs, but it's okay if he does it since he's Jewish I guess. All I know is that they're catchy as hell. J'entends des vois off, qui me disent, 'Adolf, tu cours à la catastrophe!' Mais je me dis, 'Bof, tout ça c'est du bluff'~)


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 8, 2009)

well, i forgot my bloody valentine up there.. i am more familiar with isn't anything, so i can rank them, i guess.

loveless >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> isn't anything

(i realize i am leaving out the massive amount of eps the band has released. i generally only go for full-length albums when it comes to groups. let's not forget that their us label, sire, did not put out a lot of them in the us either.)

isn't anything is good on its own. loveless is so radically different, though. i can only imagine what people were thinking: either they heard isn't anything first and were either blown away or taken aback at mbv's massive wave of distorted guitars, or they heard loveless first and had a hard time getting into isn't anything. i fall into the latter category. in recent days, i have come to appreciate it more - i am starting to like it more than a little, actually - but it cannot compare to loveless. it probably will never be able to.


----------



## Clockwork Dragons (Mar 13, 2009)

Murray Gold 
(I'll just do my favourites)

Murray Gold:
Circle of Mirrors- 10/10
(A overall stunning peice of music, made me actually cry when I heard it.)
End of the Line- 7.5/10
(Brings back memories, tragic piece of music.)
Song for Ten- 5/10
(A bit too cheery but its still a good peice of music nethertheless)
Doomsday- 9/10
(I can't explain whats so amazing about this song but whatever it is, it makes it so almost perfect.)
The Master Tape- 9.5/10
All the Strange, Strange Creatures- 8/10
Drowning Dry- 10/10
The Carrionite's Swarm- 10/10
Just Scarecrows to War- 7/10
The Dream of a Normal Death- 6/10


Circle of Mirrors>The Carrionite's Storm>Drowning Dry>The Master Tape>Doomsday>All the Strange, Strange Creatures>End of the Line>Just Scarecrows to War>The Dream of a Normal Death>Song for Ten


----------

